# Ethics?



## z06dustin (Apr 2, 2009)

What's the best way to prepare (and be prepared, i.e. notes) for the PE exam's ethics issues?

Thanks.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Apr 2, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> What's the best way to prepare (and be prepared, i.e. notes) for the PE exam's ethics issues?
> Thanks.


All I did was print out the section from the FE handbook and put it with my bound notes. However, no such questions appeared on the electrical exam last October. Happy to report I won't be a repeat test-taker this Spring


----------



## niurou (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll just use common sense.

:dancingnaughty:


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 2, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> What's the best way to prepare (and be prepared, i.e. notes) for the PE exam's ethics issues?
> Thanks.


Ethics isn't something you study for...


----------



## z06dustin (Apr 6, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Ethics isn't something you study for...


during the FE they asked questions right out of the little booklet verbatim. not common sense stuff, at least to me.


----------

